# Making a Living as an Indie



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm trying to put together a list of indie authors who are making a living from their books. From people who are making a living to people in the stratosphere, who are getting rich. I think the list has been growing and growing. This is who I have so far, let me know if you should be included (or know someone who should be). I'm using it to show aspiring indies that not only is success possible in this field, but there are a lot of successful writers already in this field.

We're currently up to 223 names. Am I missing anyone?

_*Names of Indies Who Are Making A Living With Their Writing and Genre:*_
Aaron Pogue	
Abbi Glines	
Addison Moore	
Adrienne Thompson	
Aiden James Paranormal
Alexa Grace	
Alexandra Sokoloff	Paranormal
Allan Guthrie	
Amanda Hocking	Paranormal
Amber Lynn Natusch 
Angie Fox Paranormal Chick Lit
Angie Stanton	
AnneMarie Novak	
Antoinette Stockenberg	
Artemis Hunt Erotica
Artie Cabrera	
Barbra Annino Paranormal
Barbra Freethy Romance
Bella Andre Erotica
Bernadette Marie Romance
Beth Orsoff	
Beverly Kendall	
Blake Crouch Horror
Bob Mayer Action-Adventure
Boyd Morrison	
Brett Battles	
Brian D. Anderson	Fantasy
Brian Kittrell Fantasy
Bruce Blake	
C.J. Archer	
C.J. Lyons	
Camilla Chafer Paranormal Chick Lit
Candice Hern	
Carolyn McCray	
Cassia Leo	
Catherine Bybee	
Catherine Ryan Hyde	
Chanda Hahn	
Cheryl Bolen	
Christiana Miller Paranormal Chick Lit
Christine Kling Suspense & Thriller
Claudia King	
Cliff Ball Speculative Fiction
Colleen Hoover	
Connie Suttle	
Cora Carmack	
Courtney Milan	
Dale Mayer	
Dani Amore	
Danielle Bourdon	
Dannika Dark Paranormal
Darcie Chan Main-stream Lit
David Dalglish Fantasy
David Gaughran	
David McAfee	
Dean Wesley Smith	
Deanna Chase	
Deanna Roy Chick Lit
Debora Geary Paranormal Chick Lit
Debra Holland	
Dee Ernst	
Denise Swank	
Diane Capri	
Diane Darcy	
Donald Wells	
Donna Fasano	
Donna McDonald Romance
Edie Ramer Paranormal Chick Lit
Edward W. Robertson Sci-Fi
Elizabeth Reyes	
Elle Casey	
Ellen O'Connell	
Eve Langlais	
Gary Ponzo	
Gemma Halliday	
Gerri Russel	
Glynn James Horror & Sci-Fi
H.M. Ward Paranormal
H.P. Mallory Paranormal Chick Lit
H.T. Night Paranormal
Heather Killough-Walden	
Hugh Howey Sci-Fi
Imogen Rose	
J.A. Konrath Horror
J.D. Hallowell Fantasy
J.R. Rain Paranormal
J.R. Tomlin Historical Fiction
Jack Kilbourn Horror
James Henderson	
Jamie Maguire	
Jana DeLeon	
Jasinda Wilder	
Jason Letts	
Jay Allan	
Jen Talty	
Jennifer Blake Romance
Jessica Sorensen	
Jillian Dodd	
Jinx Jamison	
Joan Hall Hovey	
Jody Morse & Jayme Morse Paranormal Romance
Joe Nobody	
Joel Goldman	
John Daulton	
John Locke	
John O'Brien	
Joseph Lallo	
Joseph Nassise Urban Fantasy & Horror
Jude Hardin	
Judy Angelo	
Kara King	
Kary English Fantasy & Sci-Fi
Kate Danley	
Kate Perry Romance
Kathleen Brooks	
Kathleen Long	
Kathleen Valentine	
Kathy Bennett	
Katy Evans	
Kay Bratt	
Kelly Harper	
Kelly McClymer Chick Lit
Kirstie Cook	
Kristen Ashley	
Kristen Lamb	
Kristie Cook	
Kristine Kathryn Rusch	
L.J. Sellers	
L.M. Ironside	
L.T. Ryan	
Lacey Weatherford	
Lauren Royal	
Lawrence Kelter	
Lee Goldberg Mysteries
Liliana Hart Romantic Suspense
Lindsay Buroker	
Lisa Mondello	
Lisa Renee Jones	
Lisa Scott Chick Lit
Lizzy Ford	
Lola Stvil	
M. Louisa Locke	
M.J. Rose	
M.P. McDonald	
Maggie Ingles	
Marie Force	
Mark E. Cooper	
Mark Tufo	
Marla Braziel Romance
Marti Talbott	
Matthew Mathers	
Melanie Nilles	
Melissa Foster	
Michael Bunker Sci-Fi
Michael J. Sullivan	
Michael Prescott	
Michael Stephen Fuchs Techno-thriller
Michael Wallace Thrillers
Mike McIntyre Travel Memoirs
Mimi Strong	
Minx Malone	
Monique Martin	
N. Gemini Sasson Historical Fiction
Nick Spalding	
Noel Hynd	
Paige Weaver	
Patrice Michelle/P.T. Michelle	Romance/YA
Patricia Ryan	
Phoenix Sullivan	Thrillers
Quinn Loftis	
R.J. Parker	
Rachel Astor	
Rachel Hanna	
Rachel Schurig Chick Lit
Rachel Van Dyken	
Raine Miller	
Rebecca Donovan	
Rebecca Forester	
RJ Parker	
Robert Crane Fantasy & Sci-Fi
Robert Gregory Browne	
Rose Pressey	
Roxie Rivera Erotica
Russell Blake Action-Adventure
Rusty Bigfoot Wilson	
Ruth Ann Nordin	
Ruth Cardello	
Ruth Cardello Romance
Ryk Brown	
S.L. Baum	
S.M. Reine	
Sandra Edwards	
Sara Fawkes	
Sarah Woodbury Historical Fiction
Sarra Cannon	
Saxon Andrew	
Scott Nicholson	
Shadonna Richards	
Shalini Boland	
Shayne Parkinson Historical Fiction
Sibel Hodge	
Stephanie Abbott/Emma Jameson	
Stephanie Bond	
Stephanie Rowe	
Susan Fleet	
Susan Kaye Quinn	
Susanne O'Leary Chick Lit
Suzanna Medeiros	
Sydney Landon	
Tallulah Grace	
Tammara Webber	
Teresa Wilde/Teresa Morgan	
Terri Reid	
Theresa Ragan	
Tina Folsom	
Tina Reber	
Tonya Kappes Mysteries
Tracey Garvis Graves	
Ty Johnston Epic Fantasy
V.J. Chambers	
Victorine Lieske	
Will van der Vaart	
Willem Thomas


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

This is a great idea! 

The only thing I'd suggest is that someone is going to need to alphabetize the list. It's harder to look up authors when their names are in a jumble.

But like I said, it's certainly inspiring. Any way to add just a little more info to it? Like, how many titles they have available? Just a thought.

Gee, don't I do a great job of giving you more work to do?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Robert Crane.  J. R. Tomlin.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG, yes! How could I forget J.R.? Off to alphabetize it now...


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

I do. Which makes me think this is gonna be a long list.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

D.J Molles is my favourite indie author. He doesn't post on here.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

You can add me. V. J. Chambers.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Me.  Thanks for doing this,  Sophrosyne.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

You'll have to decide whether to count me or not. I could live off what I made in 2011 and 2012 and expect to make in 2013, but I'm retired and have SS too, so I'm not living entirely off the book income.


----------



## Jay Allan (Aug 20, 2012)

I do too.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Please add me - Marti Talbott


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

You can add me, too.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting list. Thanks for the mention.


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been making a living at this for two years now, and my friend Ruth Ann Nordin before that.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Jasinda Wilder, Jamie Maguire, Jana DeLeon, Debra Holland, and Tina Folsom.


----------



## George Applegate (Jan 23, 2013)

Impressive list. I would add Joe Nobody unless he's already there under his real name.
It would also be nice to know each author's genre(s), number of books published, and when they first published on Kindle. Just saying.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Add Lindsay Buroker


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Saxon Andrew


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

At least some of these people (Amanda Hocking, Jamie Maguire, Hugh Howey, Bella Andre, HP Mallory, and I'm sure others) started as indies OR started as trad published authors, but now have a foot in both camps and would be more correctly classified as a mixture of both.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

You can add me: Ty Johnston

Though I also do a little hybrid work, mostly short stories for anthologies when I'm invited.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

You can add me to the list, although this year I've become a hybrid.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I am.

Also Mimi Strong.


----------



## L.T. Ryan (Aug 1, 2012)

You can add me to that list.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think Courtney Milan is also living from her writing.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

I'm not on the list yet, but I will be someday!


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

Add me to the list, and it's a longer list than I would have thought.


----------



## jhendereson (Oct 22, 2010)

Add me to your list. I'm profoundly enriched by each reader who reports an emotional response, positive or negative, from reading one of my novels. Priceless!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Someday I hope to be on the list

It's an impressive list too!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

You can add me to the list.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

If I counted only my indie titles, I'd still have made a very good living last year from them alone.

If you count only my Apub titles, I'd still have made a very good living last year from them alone.

What I dislike is that because I was indie, then Apubbed, plus more indie, and now more Apub....if I join _any_ list I'd be called out. I can't be on the indie list without a disclaimer, and God forbid I join a trad list and be called out for not 'really' being traditional.

Excuse me while I go sit in the corner. 

(but hey...I'll take what I got because at the end of the day...they can call me what they want as long as the royalties keep coming!)


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been full time since October, you can add me to the list.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

I'm VERY GRATEFUL to say that I belong on this list!  Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

You can add me to the list! #greatidea


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

You are welcome to add L. M. Ironside to your list.  With that pen name, I earn as much as I earn from my day job on a bad month, and more than I earn from my day job in a good month, so I guess that counts as "making a living," even though I have not gone full-time yet.

I wish you could also add my other pen name, Libbie Hawker -- but she sells much less than L. M. does.  The curse of the literary author.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

David McAfee? You'd have to ask him. He is a stay at home dad and his wife works, so the household income isn't all from his books.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

If you're including hybrids, you can add me, too.  I started off all indie, but was picked up by APub last year.


----------



## Courtney Milan (Feb 27, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I'm not sure, but I think Courtney Milan is also living from here writing.


Yes, I am.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Also, I think maybe Kathleen Valentine is. Here is a good place to look for some you may not have yet: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=134236.0

My name will be there someday.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

You can add me too please. 

This is going to be a loooong list methinks.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Add me too. I always write under my own name and have 9 titles across 3 genres so far.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

CJArcher said:


> This is going to be a loooong list methinks.


  And that makes me glad, actually. So much for notion no one can make money as an indie.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Add Cassia Leo!


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

You can add me to this list... as of 5/1/13


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

I am as well. I've already earned more this year than I ever did in one year when I was working full time outside the home (before I stopped to stay home with my twins.) We're also about to discharge our mortgage because of my earnings instead of renewing it for five more years.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm definitely on the list. I'm with a small independent publisher, so I consider myself indie.


----------



## oooranje (Apr 20, 2013)

Me too - Will van der Vaart. Just a couple out so far but more on the way. Thanks much!


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

Please add me to the list. Thanks!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

Man, that's exciting.

You can add me, too.


----------



## Septemberlynngray (Dec 25, 2011)

Michael J. Sullivan does quite well.


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

You can add me, as well. I've been full time since March of 2012. Great list!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Michael Bunker
Matthew Mathers


----------



## Robert Gregory Browne (Mar 10, 2011)

You can add me to the list. Robert Gregory Browne.

And my friends Brett Battles, Alexandra Sokoloff, CJ Lyons. I'm sure there are others, but my brain is mush right now.

EDIT: It just occurred to me that CJ signed with St. Martin's last year or so. But that was after she went through the roof with self-publishing.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Robert Gregory Browne said:


> You can add me to the list. Robert Gregory Browne.
> 
> And my friends Brett Battles, Alexandra Sokoloff, CJ Lyons. I'm sure there are others, but my brain is mush right now.
> 
> EDIT: It just occurred to me that CJ signed with St. Martin's last year or so. But that was after she went through the roof with self-publishing.


I'm so glad you posted on here! I read Trial Junkies and really liked it. Now I have to go searching through your other stuff


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

If people wanted to volunteer their primary genre, I could add that in as well. (It doesn't have to be all the genres you write in, just your primary money-making genre).


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

You have a few duplicates on the list. (Mimi Strong, Cassia Leo, and Sydney Landon, that I noticed.)


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

sybil hodge is also a duplicate.

awesome list though. And just think, for every name we come up with, there have to be others that aren't that active on the net and thus aren't known.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Sophrosyne said:


> If people wanted to volunteer their primary genre, I could add that in as well. (It doesn't have to be all the genres you write in, just your primary money-making genre).


Historical fiction.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! Duplicates removed.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

You can add me if I meet the criteria. I've been doing nothing but writing and getting trashed on forums since Oct of 2011.


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Great thread!  I'm not there yet, but someday... !

I'm trying to think of other names.  Kristen Lamb, Dean Wesley Smith, Kristine Kathryn Rusch, (are they not indies?), Blake Crouch, M.Louisa Locke?? 

It would be wonderful to have all the genre(s) listed, too.

We should spread the question far and wide, because lots of folks don't visit this board and will not see it otherwise.

Thanks for doing this!  

(Oh, and when it's done... forward it to Scott Turow, perhaps.)


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL! I forgot to add myself! We're up to 146.


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> LOL! I forgot to add myself! We're up to 146.


That's hilarious!

Congrats, Sophrosyne!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## artiecabrera (Mar 20, 2013)

Artie Cabrera-I'M NOT DEAD: The Journals of Charles Dudley

[urlhttp://amzn.com/061571871X][/url]


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

IReaderReview used to have a list of the Top 100+ Indie Authors every month (based on sales). But it looks like they discontinued it after August 2012.

I used to love that list. If no one's compiling a list like that, I'd be happy to put it on my blog. Since the blog on my website doesn't take comments, I just started a new blogspot blog, using my original post on this thread as a launching point.

What do you think?

http://yearoftheindie.blogspot.com/2013/05/testing-waters.html


----------



## Robert Gregory Browne (Mar 10, 2011)

KellyHarper said:


> I'm so glad you posted on here! I read Trial Junkies and really liked it. Now I have to go searching through your other stuff


Thanks, Kelly! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

We've tried making a living as an Indie, and didn't (yet) succeed, at least not at this point in time.  However we're not too fussed.  I'll keep on doing my own business (PC, phone and electronics repairs) and she'll keep on writing.  A massive part of the problem was both of us being generally reluctant to get in to the marketing game. For what ever reason we simply couldn't make ourselves run fast enough every day to participate in that game.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

You can add me!

I actually just officially quit my job, though I've been writing full time since last June. They let me take a leave of absence at the end of the last school year. After testing the waters for a year, I officially resigned in April


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

We're now up to 175 names!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

You can add me to that list.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

Sophro: I write action/adventure thrillers.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Historical fiction.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Epic fantasy.


----------



## michaelbunker (Jan 22, 2013)

Michael Bunker = SciFi predominantly


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Romantic Suspense


----------



## courtyoung (Dec 4, 2012)

You are all an inspiration! See, living the dream is possible!!!


----------



## RachelHanna (Aug 5, 2012)

I am a full-time author too, so feel free to add me to that list! 

Rachel


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

You can count me in.


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

Me.  Fantasy & sci-fi.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Science fiction, mostly. Also, you dropped me from the list. Things have slowed down since my last new release, true, but they're not _that_ bad.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

I make more than enough to live on from books alone. I keep my job for personal/financial security, to keep my certifications active (they expire if I leave my job for too long), and because I love it.


----------



## MorningJoe (Apr 17, 2013)

Excellent thread!    Especially for those of us just starting out.  It is great to see success across so many genres.

Congrats to everyone on this list.  I know there was a lot of hard work to get to that point.  I am starting to feel like a bit of a broken record on kboards but as always "YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!!!".


----------



## WillemThomas (Dec 9, 2010)

Me. Over 2 years of living off of nothing but ebook royalties. (And now travelling the world because of it.)

Willem Thomas


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Me.

Full-time writer with varying success.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

MegHarris said:


> At least some of these people (Amanda Hocking, Jamie Maguire, Hugh Howey, Bella Andre, HP Mallory, and I'm sure others) started as indies OR started as trad published authors, but now have a foot in both camps and would be more correctly classified as a mixture of both.


MJ Rose could be added to the foot in both camps list as well. She started as Indie but I think she is trad published now?


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone, other than the big guys, making a living writing horror lit?


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I like your tag line, Glynn James!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I am, only because I lost my job in the recession and have never been able to get another one, so I live off of my royalties.

I'll say my books are mostly speculative fiction.


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

I've technically been making enough to live on from my ebooks this year.
The standard of that living might be dubious, but I could do it.


----------



## JodyMorse (Jun 7, 2011)

You can add me and my sister, Jayme Morse.


----------



## Rusty Bigfoot (Jul 6, 2011)

I make a modest living from my books - Rusty Bigfoot Wilson - but I'm still a flyfishing guide because I love it.


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

I am as well (Joseph Nassise)  Urban fantasy and horror.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I really like your covers, Jody.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Oops! Sorry about that!

We're up to 193.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

A few more names that dominate the romance (and therefore overall) charts that are indie and/or hybrid:

Kate Perry
Bernadette Marie
Donna McDonald
Ruth Cardello

They are doing really, really well. I want to be them when I grow up!


----------



## edwardcowan (May 13, 2013)

I'm brand new to the KBoards and was wondering: Is anyone making it writing standalone literary (though I hate that term) and/or comic novels? I'm about to publish the first of my own in June. Would love to hear from anyone who has already blazed that trail.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Historical fantasy with a sideline in historical mystery


----------



## JodyMorse (Jun 7, 2011)

teashopgirl said:


> I really like your covers, Jody.


Thank you! I've always loved your Teashop Girls cover as well!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

Last year I made about $8K, which totally stunned me. So far this year, I'm averaging about $800 + per month. Takes work though. And I just put up another book, non-fiction, a collection of my blog posts: DARK DEEDS: Serial killers, stalkers and domestic homicides. When I get a minute to breathe I'll add the cover to my sig line.  

Cheers to everyone on this thread and may you sell many books!
Susan


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

You can add me to the list. Historical romance, YA, chicklit. Soon to add cozy noir mystery to the mix.

It is a shock every month to get paid a living wage. My pessimistic side always whispers, "this could end any day..." But so far, so good.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

You can add me to the list. I'm thrilled to be making a living doing what I love!  

Young Adult (P.T. Michelle) and Romance (Patrice Michelle)


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

You can add the great Sarra Cannon to the list. 

As for me, I write fantasy and sci-fi.


----------



## Lo/Roxie (May 11, 2011)

My Roxie Rivera pen name (and another one I keep private) are 100% indie/self-published and provide a very good living. The genre is super sexy romance and erotica.


----------



## bellabentley (Mar 25, 2013)

@Sophrosyne I'm so happy you're making this list! I used to LOVE reading the indie list that that indiereview used to compile. Do you think you will ask authors to be specific with numbers? As in sales and income? That part was SO fun to check out and see. Also, there was the option to remain anonymous with $$ and numbers. Thanks for starting this!


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

I make a living and support a family of five which includes three teenage boys   Granted, my hubby still has his job of 25 years, but I'm now the bread winner!  Mystery


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks, Sophrosyne! All historical fiction so far.


----------



## DaleMayer (Mar 8, 2012)

You can add me! I've been making a living since 18 months. 

Dale Mayer


----------



## CandiceHern (Aug 12, 2011)

You can add me to the list.

Candice Hern


----------



## mctiller (Jan 20, 2013)

This a great list.  Not making a living yet, but something nice to shoot for!


----------



## christinekling (Jul 28, 2010)

You can add me to the list. Thanks to Indie publishing I took early retirement in 2011 with an itty bitty pension. Last year my book income was 5x what my pension was.

I write suspense and thrillers.

Christine Kling


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

I make my living writing erotica and romance.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

christinekling said:


> You can add me to the list. Thanks to Indie publishing I took early retirement in 2011 with an itty bitty pension. Last year my book income was 5x what my pension was.
> 
> I write suspense and thrillers.
> 
> Christine Kling


That is really awesome! And you have wonderful covers.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if you would count someone who started off indie and is now making a living off a traditional contract, but I know Suzanne Collins (The Hunger Games) did. If anything, fun fact!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

I would love to be added to your list. I have been fortunate that my series The Godling Chronicles has enabled me to write full time and continues to do well. I think it wonderful that I'm in such great company. Good luck to you all!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

BrianDAnderson said:


> I would love to be added to your list. I have been fortunate that my series The Godling Chronicles has enabled me to write full time and continues to do well. I think it wonderful that I'm in such great company. Good luck to you all!


Hey, I recognize you from the "Also Bought" list for my books on Amazon! Good to see you here.

P.S. You might consider adding your books to your signature line, so people can get to them from here with one click.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't believe I'm on this list!

I would swear my mom bought all my books but I don't think she knows anyone in the UK
That means I have real readers!

Anyway, Lola Stvil is on the list ( does dorky dance)


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Mike McIntyre, travel memoirs.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

JDHallowell said:


> Hey, I recognize you from the "Also Bought" list for my books on Amazon! Good to see you here.
> 
> P.S. You might consider adding your books to your signature line, so people can get to them from here with one click.


I've seen your books as well, and I believe you and I spoke a bit on a google thread once. 
It's amazing to me that I make as much as I do at something I love. I feel very lucky. My wife can now go back and get her masters and my son is about to start private school all thanks to The Godling Chronicles. The things is that there are so many talented authors that never get the recognition they deserve. For whatever reason they just can't get noticed. Hell, I'm still trying to figure out how I did.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't live only off what I make writing, but it would be considered a liveable wage  (not sure if that counts.)


----------



## badaniels (May 8, 2013)

christinekling said:


> You can add me to the list. Thanks to Indie publishing I took early retirement in 2011 with an itty bitty pension. Last year my book income was 5x what my pension was.
> 
> I write suspense and thrillers.
> 
> Christine Kling


I have only read Wreckers' Key so far. Seychelle is awesome! I have plans to read the others.


----------



## badaniels (May 8, 2013)

This such an inspirational post. It is good to see it is possible to make a living doing this. Especially when you read some articles that say there is a very small percentage that make it writing. There are A LOT of people on this thread saying they have made it, and it just makes me think about the ones we don't hear about. Soon I will be debt-free which will allow me to move into doing this full-time once I start making some sales.

As a side note I admire people that love their day job so much that they don't leave even when they can support themselves writing. Believe me when I say as soon as I hit that tipping point my office might implode from me leaving so fast!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

badaniels said:


> This such an inspirational post. It is good to see it is possible to make a living doing this. Especially when you read some articles that say there is a very small percentage that make it writing. There are A LOT of people on this thread saying they have made it, and it just makes me think about the ones we don't hear about. Soon I will be debt-free which will allow me to move into doing this full-time once I start making some sales.
> 
> As a side note I admire people that love their day job so much that they don't leave even when they can support themselves writing. Believe me when I say as soon as I hit that tipping point my office might implode from me leaving so fast!


Indie writers are doing very well and as you have seen it is quite possible to make a fine living. We have changed the publishing dynamic in a very real way. I have a marketing agency do my advertising and PR and when they found out how many books I sell, they informed me that it was more than many authors with the big six publishers. Apparently, a good number of them don't do very well in spite of the fact that they are considered to have "made it". 
For every Brandon Sanderson or Patrick Rothfuss, their are hundreds that don't see anywhere near the sales that I and other like me see.

Since Oct. 2012 The Godling Chronicles has sold more than 60,000 copies. I cannot adequately express how fortunate I feel.


----------



## gspeer (Nov 10, 2010)

badaniels said:


> This such an inspirational post. It is good to see it is possible to make a living doing this. Especially when you read some articles that say there is a very small percentage that make it writing. There are A LOT of people on this thread saying they have made it, and it just makes me think about the ones we don't hear about. Soon I will be debt-free which will allow me to move into doing this full-time once I start making some sales.
> 
> As a side note I admire people that love their day job so much that they don't leave even when they can support themselves writing. Believe me when I say as soon as I hit that tipping point my office might implode from me leaving so fast!


Hey, Brent. Keep up the good work. I'm sure thing's will work out well for you. (Yeah, you probably recognize me from another forum.  )

Gary


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

BrianDAnderson said:


> I've seen your books as well, and I believe you and I spoke a bit on a google thread once.
> It's amazing to me that I make as much as I do at something I love. I feel very lucky. My wife can now go back and get her masters and my son is about to start private school all thanks to The Godling Chronicles. The things is that there are so many talented authors that never get the recognition they deserve. For whatever reason they just can't get noticed. Hell, I'm still trying to figure out how I did.


We did speak on Google. We're practically internet relatives now.

I think there is a lot more to success than just writing a good book, which is plenty of work by itself - enjoyable work, but still work. There is marketing, and persistence, and more than a little luck involved. Getting all of those things together in the right place at the right time is rarer than we'd all like. I feel incredibly fortunate that my work found its audience when it did. If it hadn't, we'd probably have lost our home.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

My wife, Maggie Ingles, is officially making enough to make a living as a writer. I'd put my own name out there, but this is the first month I've done well enough to support myself. All of the signs seem to indicate that my sales across my various pen names should continue to support me nicely, though.


----------



## Angie Fox (May 20, 2013)

You can include me in those making a living with indie books.

Angie


Angie Fox
New York Times bestselling author
www.angiefox.com


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Making a living seems like such a weighted thing... but I make WAY more with my writing than I did in my substitute teaching years that I decided I wasn't going to teach at all this past school year. And my 2012 earnings were just about as much as I made during my first year of being a full time HS math teacher (granted this was a decade ago). But I'm definitely gonna say that YES - I am making a living with indie books!


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Wowza, this list is terrific!

I think Michael Wallace does well with both his Amazon-pubbed and self-pubbed stuff - Thrillers.

I cover my bills, though my bills are small, with my personal titles - mainly Thriller.

Jennifer Blake, though a biggie in the trad world, has made about $100K so far this year just off her 2 new self-pubbed titles and the backlist we've so far published - Romance.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

I have been asked many times what I did to get my work noticed. I’m sure all of you have been asked the same thing. For my part I don’t have much of an answer. I did the same as everyone else. Perhaps I just did more of it. As I have not had much opportunity to speak with other successful indie authors, I’m curious to know your experience.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I just wondered, how many books are people seeling each month to make a living from?
I know there are different price points etc but it would be interesting.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

davidhaynes said:


> I just wondered, how many books are people seeling each month to make a living from?
> I know there are different price points etc but it would be interesting.


It depends on the month. As few as 3,000 and as many as 12,000. Usually between 6,000-10,000.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow! That's incredible! What is the percentage sold on Amazon?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

davidhaynes said:


> Wow! That's incredible! What is the percentage sold on Amazon?


At this point the majority are sold through amazon. I'm currently working with a marketing agent to expand my sales outlets and readership.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

From someone selling err.. a good deal less than that, those numbers are incredible. Well done!


----------



## AThompson (Apr 5, 2012)

Please add me to the list--Adrienne Thompson. Formerly an RN, I quit my job last fall to write full time. Now my monthly royalties exceed my monthly RN income


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been for a couple of years now. Hope it lasts...


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

BrianDAnderson said:


> I have been asked many times what I did to get my work noticed. I'm sure all of you have been asked the same thing. For my part I don't have much of an answer. I did the same as everyone else. Perhaps I just did more of it. As I have not had much opportunity to speak with other successful indie authors, I'm curious to know your experience.


I studied the independent fantasy authors I could find who had been successful, and tried to learn from what they had done. With many that I found, some of the rules had already changed in ways that made it impossible to copy their tactics completely. (For example, those who had their initial success before Amazon changed their forum structure and started the MOA often hung out on the boards there and inserted their books into relevant discussions, something that now gets you banned from posting.) Michael J. Sullivan has created some wonderful resources for independent authors, and his blog and his posts on Reddit and several other internet sites, as well as some personal correspondence that he was kind enough to engage in, have helped tremendously in giving me some direction about how to approach building a readership, getting reviews, developing marketing materials, and many other facets of the whole process.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

Personally, I could make a living on as little as 600 sales per month.  And I'm almost halfway there, with things trending in some very encouraging directions.  Considering how I'd be lucky to earn just $30 each month this time last year, I don't think it will be long before you can count me on that list!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm shooting for around 3000 sales per month to really be at my dream goal. Realistically, I could live with 700 - 800 sales a month. If this month is any indication, I'm about 75 percent of the way there. I think I'll hit 500 - 600 sales this month (most of that is just one book) if things keep going the way they are. One can only hope!


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

BrianDAnderson said:


> It depends on the month. As few as 3,000 and as many as 12,000. Usually between 6,000-10,000.


Last month was my low month (about 4k in sales about $12k)
On average in the past few months ( 8-9k sales about 15-23k)

I hope these numbers help inspire. The first few months I made less than $30.
When I read the sales figures for others, it made me feel like I could make it too.
I hope this does the same


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

trublue said:


> Last month was my low month (about 4k in sales about $12k)
> On average in the past few months ( 8-9k sales about 15-23k)
> 
> I hope these numbers help inspire. The first few months I made less than $30.
> ...


OMG! So inspiring. I've watched you build up your sales over the past year! Congrats and I can only dream, when I finally do publish, that I find that kind of success.

Now, Trublue, is that an Aussie reference by any chance?


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

KJCOLT said:


> OMG! So inspiring. I've watched you build up your sales over the past year! Congrats and I can only dream, when I finally do publish, that I find that kind of success.
> 
> Now, Trublue, is that an Aussie reference by any chance?


KJ,

Thanks so much. I wish you tons of sales
Nope it's not Aussie. But I always wanted to go there


----------



## BillSmithBooksDotCom (Nov 4, 2012)

Joe Vasicek said:


> I'm not on the list yet, but I will be someday!


That's exactly the right attitude, Joe! Good luck.

I think all--most, at least--of us have that dream. And if you're patient and in it for the long haul, I think a lot of us will make it there.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Angie Fox said:


> You can include me in those making a living with indie books.
> 
> Angie
> 
> ...


Angie, are you an indie now?! Wow. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your books!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, guys! I went off-board to battle Amazon for a bit and I come back and this thread has exploded. I will update the list tomorrow! (Or later tonight, if I have time).


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

We are up to 223 names! Woo-hoo! 

Go back to the first post to see the updated list.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's the update blog post: http://yearoftheindie.blogspot.com/2013/05/testing-waters.html


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

Sophrosyne said:


> Here's the update blog post: http://yearoftheindie.blogspot.com/2013/05/testing-waters.html


I was thinking about an up and comers list. Those are aren't quite there yet, but are still making a mark. Since I became able to write full-time I try my best to help other indies who need it.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

That actually used to be part of the Top 100 Indies List (plus ___ to watch). I just started a thread for sales, and I was going to include the top 25(ish) up-and-comers as well. 

But if you're thinking of a more extensive list, I'm happy to support you in the endeavor. I love lists, and if you don't have a blog to put it on, I'm happy to have you guest host it on mine.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

Sophrosyne said:


> That actually used to be part of the Top 100 Indies List (plus ___ to watch). I just started a thread for sales, and I was going to include the top 25(ish) up-and-comers as well.
> 
> But if you're thinking of a more extensive list, I'm happy to support you in the endeavor. I love lists, and if you don't have a blog to put it on, I'm happy to have you guest host it on mine.


I suppose it would be writers with enough income from their books to add significantly to their household, but not enough to completely support it.


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

Well, after the month I'm having now, I guess I can go on that list =) 

I've been focusing exclusively on writing for about a year (ie: no other job), but didn't produce anything worth publishing until a few months ago. The last couple of months boded well for my chances, but now that my second book is out and is doing as well as the first book promised it might, I feel like I can probably say I'm in that club!


----------



## AKMartin (Jul 21, 2012)

Maya Cross said:


> Well, after the month I'm having now, I guess I can go on that list =)
> 
> I've been focusing exclusively on writing for about a year (ie: no other job), but didn't produce anything worth publishing until a few months ago. The last couple of months boded well for my chances, but now that my second book is out and is doing as well as the first book promised it might, I feel like I can probably say I'm in that club!


Congrats nice to hear when things happen give us all hope and inspiration

Anthony


----------



## Josie Gerard (May 20, 2013)

Don't forget the infamous "Fifty Shades of Grey" E.L. James (before she crossed over to Random House and earned $50 mil in 2012)


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Josie Gerard said:


> Don't forget the infamous "Fifty Shades of Grey" E.L. James (before she crossed over to Random House and earned $50 mil in 2012)


Not sure she counts. It wasn't self-published originally but published by a very small press. Unless you count putting it up for free on the internet as fan fiction. She wasn't selling it on her own though, the first published editions were done by a trad publisher.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Doomed Muse said:


> Not sure she counts. It wasn't self-published originally but published by a very small press. Unless you count putting it up for free on the internet as fan fiction. She wasn't selling it on her own though, the first published editions were done by a trad publisher.


Small press authors like me are indie. In fact, unless you're with a Big Six publishing house, you're an indie.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah. I wasn't aware the list here was counting people who had been published only by other people (ie not selfpublished). I figured it was both strict self-publishers and hybrid authors. If we use the broad definition of indie, this list would get even bigger because there are a lot of small presses out there.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Doomed Muse said:


> Ah. I wasn't aware the list here was counting people who had been published only by other people (ie not selfpublished). I figured it was both strict self-publishers and hybrid authors. If we use the broad definition of indie, this list would get even bigger because there are a lot of small presses out there.


The advantage of small press is freedom. You have fewer people telling you what to write and how to write it. Also, there are many festivals, conventions etc. that will only let you in if you're traditionally published. They don't care if it's small press as long as you're not self-published.
The disadvantage is resources. They have limited budget for promotion, distribution, etc. And editing costs can land in the author if he/she uses outside sources.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, I'm perfectly aware of what a small press is. I just wasn't aware we were counting small presses for this particular list in terms of if someone is making a living as indie. Though hybrid authors are on there, so it doesn't really matter.  My point was just that I'm not sure EL James counts as indie or hybrid since she was always published by someone other than herself, unless we count writing fanfiction for free.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

Doomed Muse said:


> Yes, I'm perfectly aware of what a small press is. I just wasn't aware we were counting small presses for this particular list in terms of if someone is making a living as indie. Though hybrid authors are on there, so it doesn't really matter. My point was just that I'm not sure EL James counts as indie or hybrid since she was always published by someone other than herself, unless we count writing fanfiction for free.


Okay, so when we're talking indie we don't mean self-published? I'm not sure what the size of the publishing house has to do with anything, really. If you're published by someone else I wouldn't have thought you were indie. So what makes an author indie as opposed to trad pubbed?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Doomed Muse said:


> Yes, I'm perfectly aware of what a small press is. I just wasn't aware we were counting small presses for this particular list in terms of if someone is making a living as indie. Though hybrid authors are on there, so it doesn't really matter. My point was just that I'm not sure EL James counts as indie or hybrid since she was always published by someone other than herself, unless we count writing fanfiction for free.


I didn't mean to sound like a know it all. I run into the question quite often (more than you can imagine) and have no clue what someone does or doesn't know. Anyway, I think it's about current indie's. People who at this moment make their living strictly from writing, but not with the Big Six (or the amazon publishers).


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

If the list is about people making a living from writing but not any part of that living coming from Amazon publishers or the Big Six (which is a total misnomer anyway), then a bunch of names would have to come off the list. So I don't think that's the case.  However, if the list is meant to collect names of people making a living writing and having at least some of that living coming from self-publishing, then EL James doesn't belong on that list. She has never self-published.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Doomed Muse said:


> If the list is about people making a living from writing but not any part of that living coming from Amazon publishers or the Big Six (which is a total misnomer anyway), then a bunch of names would have to come off the list. So I don't think that's the case. However, if the list is meant to collect names of people making a living writing and having at least some of that living coming from self-publishing, then EL James doesn't belong on that list. She has never self-published.


I couldn't say. I can only speak for myself. I'm with small press but started as self-published, and now make my living as a writer. The rest..well...as I said I really couldn't say.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

That's right. She does not belong on the list. Everyone on this list either is completely or partially self-published or started out self-publishing, even if they've moved on to a small press or large press now. Even the Amazon authors are usually picked up for specific books, they're not taken off the indie/self-publishing market entirely.

There are options open to small presses that are not open to self-published authors. Yes, working with a small press is different from working with a traditional press. But it's also not quite the same as having to effectively be your own small press and having all the decisions, all the costs, all the risks fall squarely in your own lap.

But if there's anyone on the list who has never self-published, let me know. I should remove them.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Sophrosyne said:


> That's right. She does not belong on the list. Everyone on this list either is completely or partially self-published or started out self-publishing, even if they've moved on to a small press or large press now. Even the Amazon authors are usually picked up for specific books, they're not taken off the indie/self-publishing market entirely.
> 
> There are options open to small presses that are not open to self-published authors. Yes, working with a small press is different from working with a traditional press. But it's also not quite the same as having to effectively be your own small press and having all the decisions, all the costs, all the risks fall squarely in your own lap.
> 
> But if there's anyone on the list who has never self-published, let me know. I should remove them.


That actually brings up an interesting point. What is an indie author? To me it's anyone who is not with a large publishing house. It doesn't matter if they ever self-published. But some would argue that if you don't self-publish you're out of that category.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a debate that's been raging for awhile. Indie presses vs. small presses. Indie authors being akin to indie artists. Self-published, indie author, vanity-press published, etc.

For me, an indie author is an author who is essentially their own press. An indie-published author is an author who's published with small presses. Then there's trad-published and Amazon-published.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

You know, I'm no where near making a living as an indie, but I'll make a little over $600 this month and that is much more than I ever hoped to make. 

So yeah, I actually have a sparkle of hope that maybe the day will arrive where I can live of my writing.  

And I just felt like sharing that. lol


----------



## NicoleY (May 21, 2013)

My own two cents, which may be completely off the mark. I'm into video games as well, and I know with them 'indie' means developer(s) who made their game with no publisher to back them up. Like Minecraft, which hit it off BIG. Translating that into book terms, I'd assume indie books would be books with no publisher, with the author doing it on their own in terms of industry help. I think my definition is in the minority, however, since quite a few seem to refer to indie as both self-publish and little-known publishers.  

Regardless, I'd love for my name to be on that list. Maybe next year, eh?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

It also should be noted that most readers define "indie" as self-published or through small and micro press. And in the end it's the reader that sets the standard. I'm not an indie because I once self-published. It's literally the independence I have as a writer that I wouldn't have if I was with the Big Six. I work on my own schedule and pace, and I control all of my content.

addendum-In the music world, indie bands are with small independent labels or start their own label. There is no distinction between the two.


----------



## Ron Tucker (Jul 16, 2012)

MorningJoe said:


> Excellent thread!  Especially for those of us just starting out. It is great to see success across so many genres.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on this list. I know there was a lot of hard work to get to that point. I am starting to feel like a bit of a broken record on kboards but as always "YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!!!".


AGREED!! Very Motivating!!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still working, but my writing now beats my wage and has ever since my last release (a new alternate history series that came out at the beginning of March). 

I'll hold on to my job for a few more months yet, waiting until book 2 comes out, so I can see what kind of conversion rate I get of readers going from book 1 to 2. 

Based on how things are going, I think I'll be writing full time well before the end of the year.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been working at indie publishing for three years now, and I have yet to get to the point where I'm "making a living," although I am absolutely doing better than I ever did in traditional or small press publishing. Of course, the definition of "making a living" varies from person to person. I have a substantial mortgage payment every month, the expense of four kids and a live-in elderly father, and I pay almost $900 a month in health insurance (and that's with a fairly high deductible). And now there's the college tuition, too. To be "making a living" I'd have to be pulling down an awful lot of money every month. Still, I keep slogging away at it and hoping that sooner or later, I'll write the story that hits big and gets me to the point where I don't have to worry so hard about the tuition. Lists like these are encouraging.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

MegHarris said:


> I've been working at indie publishing for three years now, and I have yet to get to the point where I'm "making a living," although I am absolutely doing better than I ever did in traditional or small press publishing. Of course, the definition of "making a living" varies from person to person. I have a substantial mortgage payment every month, the expense of four kids and a live-in elderly father, and I pay almost $900 a month in health insurance (and that's with a fairly high deductible). And now there's the college tuition, too. To be "making a living" I'd have to be pulling down an awful lot of money every month. Still, I keep slogging away at it and hoping that sooner or later, I'll write the story that hits big and gets me to the point where I don't have to worry so hard about the tuition. Lists like these are encouraging.


I have similar bills, but to me the greatest challenge is budgeting. I make most of my income for the year in six months, when sales spike after a new release. If my spending exceeds my income I'm screwed. This is why a pay bills several months in advance, so those months where I only make three or four thousand I'm not in panic.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

BrianDAnderson said:


> I suppose it would be writers with enough income from their books to add significantly to their household, but not enough to completely support it.


Or those of us being yelled at "Don't you dare even think about quitting!" by our SOs. 

I will admit I am seriously considering taking the plunge. I earn a very decent salary at my day job, yet in the seven months I've been there the total income from my writing has surpassed my pre-tax job earnings. I find that in my mind I have begun that subtle mental shift where I begin to identify myself as an author first and what I do during the day second.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Or those of us being yelled at "Don't you dare even think about quitting!" by our SOs.
> 
> I will admit I am seriously considering taking the plunge. I earn a very decent salary at my day job, yet in the seven months I've been there the total income from my writing has surpassed my pre-tax job earnings. I find that in my mind I have begun that subtle mental shift where I begin to identify myself as an author first and what I do during the day second.


Yep, but not only my SO. Even my mom is telling me never to quit.

Sounds like you're aware of this, but for those who aren't, just keep in mind ... if you take the plunge, the tax rate on your income as a writer is quite a bit higher as you are considered self employed (at least in the U.S.). Though there are obviously some write-offs and such to help counterbalance that.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

I think I qualify - kind of.

I do not pay my bills with my royalty income.  It all goes toward retirement.  However, I could live on the amount of money I make.  I've lived on far less.  

If I were to write full time, instead of when I am in the mood, I could easily live on my royalties.

Sheila


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, we're at 233. Let me know if I've missed anyone. Also, if anyone wants to report your May sales numbers, I'm going to post a list of the Top-Selling Indies for May:
*
Names of Indies Who Are Making A Living With Their Writing and Genre:*
Aaron Pogue	
Abbi Glines	
Addison Moore	
Adrienne Thompson	
Aiden James	Paranormal
Alexa Grace	
Alexandra Sokoloff	Paranormal
Allan Guthrie	
Amanda Hocking	Paranormal
Amber Lynn Natusch 
Angie Fox	Paranormal Chick Lit
Angie Stanton	
AnneMarie Novak	
Antoinette Stockenberg	
Artemis Hunt	Erotica
Artie Cabrera	
Barbra Annino	Paranormal
Barbra Freethy	Romance
Bella Andre	Erotica
Bernadette Marie	Romance
Beth Orsoff	
Beverly Kendall	
Blake Crouch	Horror
Bob Mayer	Action-Adventure
Boyd Morrison	
Brett Battles	
Brian D. Anderson	Fantasy
Brian Kittrell	Fantasy
Bruce Blake	
C.J. Archer	
C.J. Lyons	
Camilla Chafer	Paranormal Chick Lit
Candice Hern	
Carly Phillips	
Carolyn McCray	
Cassia Leo	
Catherine Bybee	
Catherine Ryan Hyde	
Chanda Hahn	
Cheryl Bolen	
Christiana Miller	Paranormal Chick Lit
Christine Kling	Suspense & Thriller
Claudia King	
Cliff Ball	Speculative Fiction
Colin Tabor	
Colleen Hoover	
Connie Suttle	
Cora Carmack	
Courtney Milan	
Dale Mayer	
Dani Amore	
Danielle Bourdon	
Dannika Dark	Paranormal
Darcie Chan	Main-stream Lit
David Dalglish	Fantasy
David Gaughran	
David McAfee	
Dean Wesley Smith	
Deanna Chase	
Deanna Roy	Chick Lit
Debora Geary	Paranormal Chick Lit
Debra Holland	
Dee Ernst	
Denise Swank	
Diane Capri	
Diane Darcy	
Donald Wells	
Donna Fasano	
Donna McDonald	Romance
Edie Ramer	Paranormal Chick Lit
Edward W. Robertson	Sci-Fi
Elizabeth Reyes	
Elle Casey	
Ellen O'Connell	
Eve Langlais	
Gary Ponzo	
Gemma Halliday	
Gerri Russel	
Glynn James	Horror & Sci-Fi
H.M. Ward	Paranormal
H.P. Mallory	Paranormal Chick Lit
H.T. Night	Paranormal
Heather Killough-Walden	
Hugh Howey	Sci-Fi
Imogen Rose	
J.A. Konrath	Horror
J.D. Hallowell	
J.R. Rain	Paranormal
J.R. Tomlin	Historical Fiction
Jack Kilbourn	Horror
James Henderson	
Jamie Maguire	
Jana DeLeon	
Jasinda Wilder	
Jason Letts	
Jay Allan	
Jen Talty	
Jennifer Blake	Romance
Jessica Sorensen	
Jillian Dodd	
Jinx Jamison	
Joan Hall Hovey	
Jody Morse & Jayme Morse	Paranormal Romance
Joe Nobody	
Joel Goldman	
John Daulton	
John Locke	
John O'Brien	
Joseph Lallo	
Joseph Nassise	Urban Fantasy & Horror
Jude Hardin	
Judy Angelo	
Kara King	
Kary English	Fantasy & Sci-Fi
Kate Danley	
Kate Perry	Romance
Kathleen Brooks	
Kathleen Long	
Kathleen Valentine	
Kathy Bennett	
Katy Evans	
Kay Bratt	
Kelly Harper	
Kelly McClymer	Chick Lit
Kirstie Cook	
Kristen Ashley	
Kristen Lamb	
Kristie Cook	
Kristine Kathryn Rusch	
L.J. Sellers	
L.M. Ironside	
L.T. Ryan	
Lacey Weatherford	
Lauren Royal	
Lawrence Kelter	
Lee Goldberg	Mysteries
Liliana Hart	Romantic Suspense
Lindsay Buroker	
Lisa Mondello	
Lisa Renee Jones	
Lisa Scott	Chick Lit
Lizzy Ford	
Lola Stvil	
M. Louisa Locke	
M.J. Rose	
M.P. McDonald	
Madeline Sheehan	
Maggie Ingles	
Marie Force	
Mark E. Cooper	
Mark Tufo	
Marla Braziel	Romance
Marti Talbott	
Matthew Mathers	
Maya Cross	
Meg Harris	
Melanie Nilles	
Melissa Foster	
Michael Bunker	Sci-Fi
Michael J. Sullivan	
Michael Prescott	
Michael Stephen Fuchs	Techno-thriller
Michael Wallace	Thrillers
Mike McIntyre	Travel Memoirs
Mimi Strong	
Minx Malone	
Monique Martin	
N. Gemini Sasson	Historical Fiction
Nick Spalding	
Noel Hynd	
Paige Weaver	
Patrice Michelle/P.T. Michelle	Romance/YA
Patricia Ryan	
Phoenix Sullivan	Thrillers
Quinn Loftis	
R.J. Parker	
Rachel Astor	
Rachel Hanna	
Rachel Schurig	Chick Lit
Rachel Van Dyken	
Raine Miller	
Rebecca Donovan	
Rebecca Forester	
Rick Gualtieri	
RJ Parker	
Robert Crane	Fantasy & Sci-Fi
Robert Gregory Browne 
Rose Pressey	
Roxie Rivera	Erotica
Russell Blake	Action-Adventure
Rusty Bigfoot Wilson	
Ruth Ann Nordin	
Ruth Cardello	
Ruth Cardello	Romance
Ryk Brown	
S. Shine	
S.L. Baum	
S.M. Reine	
Sandra Edwards	
Sara Fawkes	
Sarah Woodbury	Historical Fiction
Sarra Cannon	
Saxon Andrew	
Scott Nicholson	
Sean Platt	
Shadonna Richards	
Shalini Boland	
Shayne Parkinson	Historical Fiction
Sheila Horgan	
Sibel Hodge	
Stephanie Abbott/Emma Jameson	
Stephanie Bond	
Stephanie Rowe	
Susan Fleet	
Susan Kaye Quinn	
Susanne O'Leary	Chick Lit
Suzanna Medeiros	
Sydney Landon	
Tallulah Grace	
Tammara Webber	
Teresa Wilde/Teresa Morgan	
Terri Reid	
Theresa Ragan	
Tina Folsom	
Tina Reber	
Tonya Kappes	Mysteries
Tracey Garvis Graves	
Ty Johnston	Epic Fantasy
V.J. Chambers	
Victorine Lieske	
Will van der Vaart	
Willem Thomas


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

CD Reiss, Cheryl Bradshaw


----------



## Stephanie Marks (Feb 16, 2015)

Me! Stephanie Marks, urban fantasy and paranormal romance


----------



## CLStone (Apr 4, 2013)

*is late to this party* Are we making a hit list?  And I write YA Romance. Mostly.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Not wanting to brag, but in the interest of presenting a good snapshot, I've been making $2k-$8k a month for a year. I think it's a living. 

Elizabeth Ann West, historical fiction


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

Made the switch to writing full-time 18 months ago and making a good living entirely from my books.


----------



## CLStone (Apr 4, 2013)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Not wanting to brag, but in the interest of presenting a good snapshot, I've been making $2k-$8k a month for a year. I think it's a living.
> 
> Elizabeth Ann West, historical fiction


It's a mighty fine living.  Are we going to include these snapshots in the list?

Is it helpful?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, mega thread necromancy! That's an old old list!


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

David W Wright
Johnny B Truant
Sean Platt


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

TexasGirl said:


> Wow, mega thread necromancy! That's an old old list!


Yeah, I didn't realize this thread is over 2 years old and somebody revived it. I doubt if the list is going to be updated.


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

You can add me. Jack Conner -- Fantasy, Horror and Science Fiction.


----------



## mica (Jun 19, 2015)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Not wanting to brag, but in the interest of presenting a good snapshot, I've been making $2k-$8k a month for a year. I think it's a living.
> 
> Elizabeth Ann West, historical fiction


I agree with CLStone, that's a nice living. Congrats.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, please add me. Caddy Rowland. Between my name and my pen name. Just new to actuaslly making a living this year.  I am making between $2,000 and $15,000 a month so far this year. My biggest month was March, when I made the $15,000. The vast majority is from psychological thriller/drama.

Caddy  Rowland-Psychological Thriller/Drama and Historical Family Saga/Drama
Sibley Jackson-Gay M/M Romance.


----------



## mojomikey (Apr 9, 2014)

Me, too. Mikey Chlanda and a few pen names. Firefigting & related, record price guides, crime & mystery,first published 2012


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

This thread is over two years old. No one is updating it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

You do that, Fred.

It was a snapshot of a point in time. It was interesting. If someone wants to create a new one, they should go for it.


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

The problem is that the list would need to be continually updated as people add their names. Not sure who wants to volunteer for that.


----------



## JoshuaFinancial (Apr 26, 2015)

I recently bought KindleSpy, and although it might not be dead-on accurate, it seems to be a reasonably good indicator of sales over the past 30 days.  You can see sales including free downloads on a book-by-book basis by author.  Every day I find authors by accident who seem to be doing well (as long as you extrapolate the past 30 days to the subsequent 335).  I was excited at first to see so many indie authors doing over $10K/mo. - but I soon discovered it's very common.  Check out the software (i don't get a cut and I don't know the programmer - simply wanted a way to analyze genres as I got started to determine if there was indeed a living to be made, and heard about KindleSpy via Simon Whistler's newsletter).  

This list we're building will be huge.  And thank G-d, it's well deserved.  $ix figure$ a month to All!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

KindleSpy is generally off by about 30%, usually over-estimating. So...


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, and many of us make a lot of our income other places besides Amazon.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, you can't trust the KindleSpy figures. For one thing, the income is gross, not what the person actual gets but total sales revenue. For another, that's extrapolated from the rank, like 4k rank means 45 sales or whatever, times $2.99, INCOME. I don't see anywhere that it accounts for a book being in KU, and since the program can't glean how many borrows vs. how many sales, it will never be accurate for a book in Select. A book not in Select, it's probably in the ballpark somewhere, for the gross amount. But a $2.99 or $3.99 book could have no sales and high rank from borrows, which pay far less (or did, in K.U 1). Figure the income is wildly overestimated and you'll never be disappointed. 

I expect the figures will be even less accurate with KU 2. 

It's good for getting a quick snapshot of a category, a keyword search or a writer's catalog. It really can save time when researching a genre if you want to look at keywords, page counts, prices, etc. It seems better suited for non-fiction than fiction.


----------

